
The Pulses of a Distant Star Hide the Golden Ratio - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-pulses-of-a-distant-star-hide-fractal-patterns
======
leeoniya
> "two of KIC 5520878’s characteristic frequencies—with a 4.05- and a
> 6.41-hour cycle, respectively—had a ratio of 1.58, close to the golden mean,
> an irrational number,"

there are lots of things in nature - and everywhere - that are "close to" the
golden ratio, but few that are extremely, tantalizingly close. 1.58 is not
close; there's no story here. call me when it's 1.618*

see #5 here [1]

[1] [http://www.goldennumber.net/golden-ratio-
myth/](http://www.goldennumber.net/golden-ratio-myth/)

~~~
stingraycharles
I agree with you, this is just confirmation bias at its finest. Whenever you
/want/ to see something, you suddenly see it everywhere.

------
dittohawaii
Just to clarify. We first saw that the ratio was "near" the golden mean. The
closer one comes to that ratio the more likely one will see "strange non
chaotic behavior". So yes I agree it is just close (although now there seem to
be hundreds clumping just above and just below the golden mean and we think we
have a dynamical reason why but are still running simulations). Thus near
golden mean -> higher probability of seeing SNC which is what we saw. It is
evidence in support that we are near enough to the golden mean to be
irrational enough to see SNC behavior. Hope this helps. Regards, Bill Ditto
Univ. of Hawaii at Manoa

